# Clothing for riding



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Riding clothes are expensive, at least the typical English style clothes are. So I save mine for "special occasions" 

I am always searching for alternatives, in everyday wear that work for me. 

Shirts are not really an issue, because the ones for runners can be bought fairly inexpensively and do great for cooling in the hot weather. 

Cold weather, can just layer shirts, but jackets are another issue. I can't ear anything that makes noise (like a slippery raincoat) on Chivas. So traditionally have worn what I call my "fancy riding jacket" which is really a hoodie! 

But recently have become concerned r/t the hood hanging on my back. If I came off (this has happened) and the horse stepped near my head catching his hoof in the hood, it could be a disaster. 

Any thoughts/comments on alternatives to purpose made equestrian clothing?


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

Carhartt has some nice looking women’s jackets.

https://www.carhartt.com/category/c...MI9J_q3oeb5wIVxZyzCh2Wjg56EAAYASAAEgIwDvD_BwE


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

walkinthewalk said:


> Carhartt has some nice looking women’s jackets.
> 
> https://www.carhartt.com/category/c...MI9J_q3oeb5wIVxZyzCh2Wjg56EAAYASAAEgIwDvD_BwE


Those look very nice, and expensive! Can buy a zip hoodie for $15 or so. 


I guess I am looking for clothing that is cheap...I have a very small budget. Don't mind spending money on good boots, as those last and last. But riding pants and jackets are something that I am not willing to spend a fortune on :smile:


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

What about a synthetic fleece type zip up jacket/top (without hood) made for hiking or activewear/sports? It won't be waterproof but it won't get as wet and cold as something that has cotton in it.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

MeditativeRider said:


> What about a synthetic fleece type zip up jacket/top (without hood) made for hiking or activewear/sports? It won't be waterproof but it won't get as wet and cold as something that has cotton in it.


I've thought of those, do you think horse hair would be an issue? I don't care from an appearance perspective, but if the hairs won't come out in the wash and poke me I would be so itchy. 

It doesn't get that cold here, but I am a whimp when it comes to the cold! 


I have ridden in sweatpants before too. Looks horrible with boots but fairly warm. A bit slippery.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I used to show with $10 Walmart jeggings .. had three pairs of white ones and together they cost a fraction of the cost of show breeches. Now I own several pairs of breeches all bought second hand at quite good prices (less than $20 each) as for shirts- most sport shirts or light cotton or tank tops or cut up tee shirts. Boots can replaced with basic short boots from walmart- though I love my nice leather ones. I've heard golf gloves as a replacement for riding gloves. I need to try that one... 


Funny story about the Walmart Jeggings- was at a show. Dressage- so all sitting trot so that no one could see the seat of the pants it was in the tack. A very kind and posh trainer came up to me and told me I had beautiful and stylish breeches and where had I got them? Her face when I explained what they were was priceless. It hadn't occured to her that anyone would wear anything other than proper riding breeches to a rated show. Nobody noticed I don't think and they were comfortable and stretchy.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

lostastirrup said:


> I used to show with $10 Walmart jeggings .. had three pairs of white ones and together they cost a fraction of the cost of show breeches. Now I own several pairs of breeches all bought second hand at quite good prices (less than $20 each) as for shirts- most sport shirts or light cotton or tank tops or cut up tee shirts. Boots can replaced with basic short boots from walmart- though I love my nice leather ones. I've heard golf gloves as a replacement for riding gloves. I need to try that one...
> 
> 
> Funny story about the Walmart Jeggings- was at a show. Dressage- so all sitting trot so that no one could see the seat of the pants it was in the tack. A very kind and posh trainer came up to me and told me I had beautiful and stylish breeches and where had I got them? Her face when I explained what they were was priceless. It hadn't occured to her that anyone would wear anything other than proper riding breeches to a rated show. Nobody noticed I don't think and they were comfortable and stretchy.


:rofl: 

By jeggings do you mean the ones shaped like jeans? Are they slippery?


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@AnitaAnne, I get all my riding coats and jackets from the thrift store. They charge $5 for all jackets and coats. I've gotten some lovely ones there. If you decide the coat or jacket isn't quite right, you can just donate it back and buy something else. There are times when a church or school will come and take every coat and jacket. Just go back in a couple of weeks and there will be more of them.


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I don't know about the hair sorry. 

If you can find some second hand, I highly recommend the Icebreaker realfleece (its a merino wool/synthetic blend). I have not had issues with it. But then again, in winter I am generally wearing 1–2 layers of merino (combination of singlet and short or long-sleeve tee) under it, so if there was a hair poking through issue I would not notice it.

I have one kind of like this: https://www.ebay.com/itm/ICEBREAKER...eaadabb:g:5S8AAOSwATdd9oz6&LH_ItemCondition=4

The other thing I have from them is a jacket like this one: https://www.sierra.com/icebreaker-dia-soft-shell-jacket-merino-wool-for-women~p~bi182/. And its amazing but expensive.

It does not get that cold here either (like maybe 46 °F) but I don't like cold. So I wear 1–2 merino base layers, plus my realfleece zip sweater, plus my jacket.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> :rofl:
> 
> By jeggings do you mean the ones shaped like jeans? Are they slippery?


Not as slippery as running tights. But they aren't grippy. Truthfully at the time I hadn't ever had a pair of fullseats- so I had no idea what I was missing. They have a little slide but not dangerously so.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

MeditativeRider said:


> I don't know about the hair sorry.
> 
> If you can find some second hand, I highly recommend the Icebreaker realfleece (its a merino wool/synthetic blend). I have not had issues with it. But then again, in winter I am generally wearing 1–2 layers of merino (combination of singlet and short or long-sleeve tee) under it, so if there was a hair poking through issue I would not notice it.
> 
> ...


Those look perfect! Cozy and stylish :smile: 

Still a bit pricey used, but I guess I can offer lower maybe. 

How well do they fit? I'm a bit busty...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

lostastirrup said:


> Not as slippery as running tights. But they aren't grippy. Truthfully at the time I hadn't ever had a pair of fullseats- so I had no idea what I was missing. They have a little slide but not dangerously so.


I have one pair of full-seat breeches, in tan. I got them for endurance rides and if I ever went to a clinic. Truthfully not all that comfortable, but they are grippy. 

Foolishly maybe, I don't want to wear them out! 


I did think about running tights, but would have to sew something grippy on the seat, and honestly I probably wouldn't get around to doing it :redface:

Picture of my "fancy" get up at the Yellowhammer


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

OMG! Picture is upside-down...am I in Australia???


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Turned picture upside down...will see if this works


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

@AnitaAnne 

Ive found that the worst thing for trail riding is full seats ... Did that once this summer and regretted it deeply on a several hour ride. It just caused more err friction which is great for riding big trots for an hour but terrible up and down the trail. After that I grabbed my most lightweight kerrits breeches and was pretty happy. I also left the dressage saddle at home and took the AP. I was just more comfortable on the long rides that way. 


I'll add too- cheap full seats are worse than nothing at all. They're dreadful to try and get to lay right under the legs and they tug. I've had horrible luck with Tuff Ones. And anything where the seat doesn't stretch is awful.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Mine are Ovation brand, nothing else seemed to fit. Got them on sale as everyone apparently is riding in silicone seats now. 

Chivas is gaited, so I do a lot of sitting. Been trying to teach him trot, but no luck so far


Picture is still upsidedown! Why is this happening???


----------



## MeditativeRider (Feb 5, 2019)

I find Icebreaker fits true to size for the size chart measurements on the brand website, but I am very flat chested. The fabric has some stretch. I buy most of mine second hand and just have a search saved on the equivalent of eBay for "icebreaker realfleece" and grab them when they are cheaper. My zip up one I got for $20 USD, and it was in perfect condition (no holes). The one I linked, I am not sure if I would buy one with some holes in it, as that they could get worse and are hard to repair.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

AnitaAnne said:


> But recently have become concerned r/t the hood hanging on my back. If I came off (this has happened) and the horse stepped near my head catching his hoof in the hood, it could be a disaster.


I used to ride in a hoodie all the time. Until the day it caught on a tree branch while riding at a fast clip and ducking under branches. Almost pulled me out of the saddle and the zipper left a lovely bruise on the base of my throat... Guess who is not riding with a hoodie anymore? :Angel:

Running tights are slippery as heck! And most of them cost the same as some of the cheaper riding tights...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> I used to ride in a hoodie all the time. Until the day it caught on a tree branch while riding at a fast clip and ducking under branches. Almost pulled me out of the saddle and the zipper left a lovely bruise on the base of my throat... Guess who is not riding with a hoodie anymore? :Angel:
> 
> Running tights are slippery as heck! And most of them cost the same as some of the cheaper riding tights...


Ouch! What do you wear now? 

I really loved my hoodies, cheap, comfy, covers bottom (mine) 

But I don't want to get hung on a branch or trip my horse by my neck!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

AnitaAnne said:


> Mine are Ovation brand, nothing else seemed to fit. Got them on sale as everyone apparently is riding in silicone seats now.
> 
> Chivas is gaited, so I do a lot of sitting. Been trying to teach him trot, but no luck so far
> 
> ...


I havent tried that brand- and unfortunately I haven't tried silicone full seats. Though I can see the a-Peal. I think Tredsteps are the best breeches I've ever put on- I have three pairs- one of them Jean full seats that I love. Occasionally they slide across eBay very cheaply


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

lostastirrup said:


> I havent tried that brand- and unfortunately I haven't tried silicone full seats. Though I can see the a-Peal. I think Tredsteps are the best breeches I've ever put on- I have three pairs- one of them Jean full seats that I love. Occasionally they slide across eBay very cheaply


The Ovation fits good, so long as I have my legs covered at the bottom! They are regular length and I need longs, but they were on sale for around $60+/- so I bought them.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Have cropped the picture as @rambo99 suggested hoping it behaves!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Yeah, fleece is comfortable, but the hair does stick to it like crazy so I avoid it at the barn or while riding unless I can wear a shell over it, which you can't because of the noise I assume. 

Never thought of the hoodie issue! Thanks for bringing it up. I ride in hoodies in the shoulder season, but that's over now! I do like my puffy vest to keep me warm on cool, but not cold days. It keeps my arms free. There are all kinds of puffy vests at thrift stores, but I splurged and got a new, brand-name one. I love it and wear it a LOT! (mostly because it's about the only new riding wear I've ever bought for myself)

I'd look for zip-ups that aren't fleece. Not easy to find, but there are some in sportswear sections. Or just a sweatshirt without a hood. Those are pretty common. 

I also get lots of riding jackets at thrift stores. I have some shorter ones and longer ones for colder days which I just open at the front from the bottom (if it has two zippers, you can do this). That way it lays on my legs a little while I'm riding and keeps me warm. 

Layering is key of course.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

@AnitaAnne Horseloverz has really good sales - and I have gotten my daughter breeches for $10 and slightly more. And some nice Ariat riding shirts. We also shop e-bay. The last riding coat she got came from poshmark. I buy used when I can because we do not show (just trail ride) and rips and snags are a part of life. I tend to ride in crew neck sweatshirts or 1/4 zip shirts. My last ones came from Kohl's in the mens section.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I always just ride in leggings (cheap, from H&M but they last awhile), sometimes I put on thermals underneath if it'll be super cold, or I'll wear my breeches since they're thicker. I always layer up with a sweatshirt & a hoodie, then if it's extra cold I'll wear a jacket - I got a jacket specifically for riding (FINALLY), from Dover. It keeps me warm but it's not annoying while I'm riding, I can move freely in it. The hood also snaps off, if you are concerned about having it on:

https://www.doversaddlery.com/ridin...term=4585513245658880&utm_content=High Margin

It's on sale right now too!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

$10 for breeches would be amazing! 

This winter I tried the polar fleece pull on tights(?) leggings(?) not sure what they are called but Wally World had a bunch of tacky patterned ones for Christmas. I bought 2 pairs for $7 each that were the least weird I could find. 

They work pretty good! Slide inside boots easily and very grippy on my sheepskin seat! They look weird, but with a plain turtle neck shirt and my riding vest, not too bad. 


What I like about hoodies is I can layer under them, and remove as I warm up. Or just unzip the jacket. Plus the pockets are very handy for treats and gloves or even phone. 


When I'm not on the horse, and its windy, the hood is nice to have. 


A detachable hood would be nice...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

PoptartShop said:


> I always just ride in leggings (cheap, from H&M but they last awhile), sometimes I put on thermals underneath if it'll be super cold, or I'll wear my breeches since they're thicker. I always layer up with a sweatshirt & a hoodie, then if it's extra cold I'll wear a jacket - I got a jacket specifically for riding (FINALLY), from Dover. It keeps me warm but it's not annoying while I'm riding, I can move freely in it. The hood also snaps off, if you are concerned about having it on:
> 
> https://www.doversaddlery.com/ridin...term=4585513245658880&utm_content=High Margin
> 
> It's on sale right now too!


That is nice looking! Would it make noise though if my arms rub against my body? 

One of the worst times he threw me was when I lifted up a raincoat 

I know he needs more training on this, but he is so quick to spook it is really hard transferring "ground knowledge" to "riding horse knowledge"


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, I ride in hoodies a lot but do think about the possibility of getting tangled up. Also wear puffy vests a lot of the year, except for the summer- I need something with zip pockets as I won't ride without my phone on me, plus I need a pocket for my "thank you" treats for Fizz.  In the summer I just wear whatever random t-shirt with a hi vis riding vest over the top of it (has pockets). You can get a mesh orange construction worker hi vis vest at the hardware store for $10 or less.

I have also started shopping for riding tights during the off season sales. Kerrits brand fits me best, and I don't think I've paid more than $20 for them (even heavy winter fleece lined tights) by shopping the sale section of Smartpak or my local tack store- buying the light summer ones in winter and vice versa. I don't mind having the weird colors so that makes them a little cheaper too. And, I've found them very durable- it's been at least 2, if not 3, years since I've bought any new riding tights, so to me that makes a slightly higher purchase price worth it because I'm not buying them every year when cheaper brands fall apart.

Another site to bookmark/check regularly is tackoftheday.com. Sometimes they have some crazy deals on things you'd actually want.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Good ideas @egrogan I thought I was the only one riding in hoodies, so feel better knowing so many others do too :smile:

It is a safety concern though...

In summer I just put on a waist pack, it holds phone and snacks for both of us.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

TSC had some nice riding vests, I bought mine on sale in navy blue. They go lower over the rear, but not so much they get caught under the saddle. They have a little give in them, so I don't feel so trussed up!


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

Is this for a show or just any ol time??
I wear whatever when I ride, even shorts or fancy holiday clothes. Leggings, tights, sweats, loose jeans, slippery pants seem to only improve my balance & reaction times, lol. 
Haven't had any hoodies with hoods actually large enough to cover my head with my hair up, let alone large enough to be sticking out from under me for a hoof to get stuck. 
You can roll up the hood & use a hair tie to secure it, if you don't want to buy all new clothes.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Honestly no, it's not very noisy like a lot of jackets can be! It's pretty quiet when I ride even when I'm posting. I would just rub it on him & tack him up, then rub it on him like maybe put it above the saddle (like just rub it on the saddle/seat area) so he can get used to it since you'll be sitting up there, if that makes sense. It takes time for them to get used to things!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

secuono said:


> Is this for a show or just any ol time??
> I wear whatever when I ride, even shorts or fancy holiday clothes. Leggings, tights, sweats, loose jeans, slippery pants seem to only improve my balance & reaction times, lol.
> Haven't had any hoodies with hoods actually large enough to cover my head with my hair up, let alone large enough to be sticking out from under me for a hoof to get stuck.
> You can roll up the hood & use a hair tie to secure it, if you don't want to buy all new clothes.


For me its just general riding. I don't show anymore. Getting older my balance isn't what it was, so need a bit of security in the saddle :wink: 

I buy big, loose hoodies so they cover my rear. (see picture in prior post) 

Rolling it up and tying it is an interesting idea; what do you mean by a hair tie? 

Maybe can attach some Velcro loops to hold it :think:


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

I buy all of my tights on Ebay! Weird colors don't bother me either so I end up with a lot of those. I love Kerrits icefil tights, they're more comfortable than my pajamas and have good stick! 

I would check Target/Walmart sportswear section for a zip up sweatshirt without a hood for your current purposes. I have several that I do rides in during the spring/fall. I ride in a Carhartt style jacket (I think it's Berne brand) in the winter but it's a lot colder here so I have to have something thicker than a sweatshirt!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

QueenofFrance08 said:


> I buy all of my tights on Ebay! Weird colors don't bother me either so I end up with a lot of those. I love Kerrits icefil tights, they're more comfortable than my pajamas and have good stick!
> 
> I would check Target/Walmart sportswear section for a zip up sweatshirt without a hood for your current purposes. I have several that I do rides in during the spring/fall. I ride in a Carhartt style jacket (I think it's Berne brand) in the winter but it's a lot colder here so I have to have something thicker than a sweatshirt!


Temperature is an important consideration! I can't imagine riding in a Carhatt, they seem so stiff. Great for barn chores though! I have a Lands End squall parka I have worn for over 20 years for barn chores. Keeps me warm and seems to last forever! 

The temperature range is 40F to 60F that I would be wearing a jacket. 

So at 40F I need warm pants, a thermal shirt and maybe a vest, and the hoodie. 

50F I tend to wear the same but either a vest over a warm shirt, or the hoodie over the warm shirt, depending on the temp. 

60F I will wear skinny jeans, and a long sleeve shirt with the vest or short sleeve shirt and hoodie. 

The issue in the south is, the day can start out at 40F but by afternoon be 60F. One has to dress in layers to ride and regular sweatshirt are a pain to remove while riding


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

knightrider said:


> @AnitaAnne, I get all my riding coats and jackets from the thrift store. They charge $5 for all jackets and coats. I've gotten some lovely ones there. If you decide the coat or jacket isn't quite right, you can just donate it back and buy something else. There are times when a church or school will come and take every coat and jacket. Just go back in a couple of weeks and there will be more of them.


I volunteer one day a week at our local thrift store. Best deals on the planet!

Don't eliminate garage sales. I bought a like-new pair of Ariat paddock boots for $5.00. I couldn't believe it so I asked the seller if she knew the value and she said yes but they were her mother's and they just needed to go...So they did! To me!


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

If you are worried about the hoodie and getting pulled off or it hanging down maybe you could just put it inside, you might look like you have a hump back but it would be tucked in out of the way.
I always get my trail riding clothes and jackets at the thrift store as I can't see spending a lot of money on clothes to clean stalls and work around horses. They work great and I often get good used items of a much better quality then I would buy at regular prices as I don't buy top of the line even then.

I keep my show clothes strictly for that and they are lasting me over thirty years and still going strong.

Believe me, if I thought those expensive breeches would make me a better rider, I would be the first in line at the "expensive breeches store". I don't board at a big stable so don't have to worry about what I wear to the barn and for trail riding.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Haven't read the entire thread but if you shop Walmart and watch as they put out seasonal change items their first round usually (at least here) includes a barn type coat and jackets that work well for riding that are what I would consider their loss leaders as they are usually under or at the $24 price mark. They also last. 



Fleece collects hair, so do some of the microfibers. Horribly. At least that is my experience. 



TSC also starts the season with some lower priced layerables. They have had a riding style vest for the last couple of years. Carhart also puts one out. I have both. I actually prefer the TSC version. Mostly because the cut fits me. 



I'll second the second hand shops but it can take dedication or having someone that frequents them keep you in mind. Sometimes you will hit the clothing lottery but I find that is mostly a crap shoot.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I only spend money on my bottom half. The top half, I just wear anything I regularly do -- summer it would be a shelf-bra cami with a front button dark colored cotton or linen shirt over it, winter it's turtleneck, wool ski sweater, heavy parka (the hood does zip off). I wear a removable brim on my helmet in summer and one of those helmet covers with the ear wraps in winter. 

The bottom half, pretty much Kerrits riding tights of varying weights, although I have a pair of Horze insulated tights I love for winter. I have recently discovered Arctic Riding Skirts for deeply cold winter rides, boy are they cool but not cheap. 

I've bought at least six pairs of conventional zip up breeches at used tack sales, and none of them are anything like as comfy as the Kerrits. 

Considering how much I spend on feed and vet care, my riding clothes are pretty small potatoes.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

I bought a cheap hiking jacket that has feathers inside (filling) and no hood. I layer clothes: a thermic underwear wool t-shirt that cost me 10 euros cheap plaid shirt from confection sell out+ cheap sweater (pink with mickey mouse on it, nobody wanted it until I came along lol) + the feather filled jacket + an old waterproof hiking jacket (I roll the hood up and attach it so it doesn't get caught somewhere) Essentialy you can wear any normal clothing for your upper body as long as it is not too long (so it doesn't get caught on the saddle). For my pants I bought them online and in the Decathlon (= a cheap store) for 20-30 euros. I have three and I only wash them after 6-8 wears (yes I know, I am dirty) so they hopefully last longer.  I also bought men's boots in discount because they were cheap and leather. I think if you don't mind looking a bit weird sometimes  you can buy cheap stuff easily and combine.


----------



## Jolien (Aug 19, 2019)

https://www.decathlon.be/fr/p/doudoune-club-rugby-zip-500-adulte-noir/_/R-p-306940?mc=8544676&c=NOIR


cheap


https://www.decathlon.be/nl/p/gewatteerde-wandeljas-nh100-dames/_/R-p-138625?mc=8357148&c=BLAUW


and cheaper 



I don't know if they have a Decathlon store near you, but you could look up those cheaper brands??


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

I bought a hi-viz softshell at Work'n'Gear (technically for work) and it is thoroughly waterproof thus far. No hood. Cons: it doesn't breathe well, so if it's a summer rain it won't do. 

Duluth Trading Co. has some good stuff. It's expensive but very well made and designed for moving and working. (Their men's t-shirts have 3 extra inches and the women's 2 extra, for example, and the men's jeans have a crotch gusset.)


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I found an absolutely perfect Ariat light weight jacket naturally water resistant and made from wool. Perfect except for the fact it cost almost $200!! For a jacket that will get dirty and smell horsey in minutes after putting on. 

The hunt continues...


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

I layer clothes and I often ride in a hoodie but I just tuck the hood down inside if I want it out of the way. Carhartt makes a water resistant hoodie and that is what I ride in a lot on cooler days. They run about $60 or so and they run quite large so order a size smaller than what you normally would for a baggy fit: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FXPS2TS/?th=1&psc=1

e.g. in many coat type I like a large because it fits me just right. The first time I got one of these I thought I wanted a little baggy so I went XL and it seriously hits me at my knees and I looked like I was swimming in fabric. Large fits me baggy and if I wanted a just right fit I would go medium. I am 6' tall and about 185lbs if that helps with fit.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> I layer clothes and I often ride in a hoodie but I just tuck the hood down inside if I want it out of the way. Carhartt makes a water resistant hoodie and that is what I ride in a lot on cooler days. They run about $60 or so and they run quite large so order a size smaller than what you normally would for a baggy fit: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FXPS2TS/?th=1&psc=1
> 
> e.g. in many coat type I like a large because it fits me just right. The first time I got one of these I thought I wanted a little baggy so I went XL and it seriously hits me at my knees and I looked like I was swimming in fabric. Large fits me baggy and if I wanted a just right fit I would go medium. I am 6' tall and about 185lbs if that helps with fit.


Well, another hoodie wearing rider!! 

How come I never see anyone riding in hoodies, but so many are doing it??? 

I appreciate the idea of a water resistant hoodie. That solves a lot of issues too! 

I had been thinking to just cut the hood off of one but thought it would really look weird. Maybe not. Yesterday I just tucked the hood in, but no one around to see...:smile:


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> I found an absolutely perfect Ariat light weight jacket naturally water resistant and made from wool. Perfect except for the fact it cost almost $200!! For a jacket that will get dirty and smell horsey in minutes after putting on.
> 
> The hunt continues...



A thrift store or an Army/Navy surplus type store would probably also be a good place to look for reasonably-priced outer gear. I have a 40+ year old wool peacoat I bought for like $50 a decade ago and it's warm, windproof, and water-resistant and more-or-less horse-spit resistant.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> Well, another hoodie wearing rider!!
> 
> How come I never see anyone riding in hoodies, but so many are doing it???


Hahaha, here you go @*AnitaAnne* , randomly sampled from rides with neighbors/buddies the past year! It's probably because we know that, unless it's July or August, it's likely we're going to be cold at some point along the way and the hoodie is a great layer.



























When I went searching for pictures, I realized I don't think anyone mentioned the basic polo shirt (long or short sleeve) being another good layering option. In the summer here, I definitely turn up the collar to help with sunburn, bugs, and sweat. I realized I can buy boys' size XL/16 (even being...ahem...pretty well endowed) and started finding them for around $5 (again, in weird colors) through any clothing store's website. The JCrew ones seem to stand up pretty well, and can't beat a $5 deal!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Jolien said:


> https://www.decathlon.be/fr/p/doudoune-club-rugby-zip-500-adulte-noir/_/R-p-306940?mc=8544676&c=NOIR
> 
> 
> cheap
> ...


Sadly Decathlon is strictly in Europe as far as I know. A good friend of mine brings me back things like breeches when she goes.  I wish we had them here! I'll definitely be looking for one on my next trip overseas.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Love it @egrogan :smile: 

Those are some fancy riding coats; Hoodies in all sorts of colors, so pretty together!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

It's not a perfect, made for riding coat, but I JUST found a nice hunting jacket at Walmart on clearance for $10! It's from the hunting section so it's cammo, but it's water resistant and pretty warm.......I just did my first ride in it today. It doesn't have a hood, but I actually usually do ride in hoodies because I like the extra warmth around my neck. But this jacket zips up around my neck sort of like a loose turtle neck, so it does a pretty good job. I always ride in a helmet so I can never put the hood up when I'm riding anyway. But in general, I like hoodies. :blueunicorn:


So if you guys have a Walmart, check the hunting section. All the hunting jackets were on sale! (And for trail riding, water resistant is a plus in my book).


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> It's not a perfect, made for riding coat, but I JUST found a nice hunting jacket at Walmart on clearance for $10! It's from the hunting section so it's cammo, but it's water resistant and pretty warm.......I just did my first ride in it today. It doesn't have a hood, but I actually usually do ride in hoodies because I like the extra warmth around my neck. But this jacket zips up around my neck sort of like a loose turtle neck, so it does a pretty good job. I always ride in a helmet so I can never put the hood up when I'm riding anyway. But in general, I like hoodies. :blueunicorn:
> 
> 
> So if you guys have a Walmart, check the hunting section. All the hunting jackets were on sale! (And for trail riding, water resistant is a plus in my book).


The hunting section is cleaned out in my Walmart, except for the pants. Just was in there looking today. 

Water resistant would be great! Hoodies weigh twice as much wet :frown_color:


Looked at the athletic jackets, one looked ok but not really good. They have some sort of weird shape, with different material on the top and bottom. Not sure how to describe it, but it was strange.


----------



## keelan (Jan 5, 2010)

" do you think horse hair would be an issue? I don't care from an appearance perspective, but if the hairs won't come out in the wash and poke me I would be so itchy.ope, they wash easy and the hair ends up in the dryer lint trap. 
If you go to the store people think you have a cat!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

keelan said:


> " do you think horse hair would be an issue? I don't care from an appearance perspective, but if the hairs won't come out in the wash and poke me I would be so itchy.ope, they wash easy and the hair ends up in the dryer lint trap.
> If you go to the store people think you have a cat!


I've had people ask if my dog is brown and I would be confused wondering why they asked...then notice them staring at a spot on jacket...see horse hairs :rofl: 


At work one morning a few years back a new person said "Is that HAY in your HAIR????" :eek_color: 

Another coworker replied (for me) "There probably is, she has horses" 

I reached up and felt around, sure enough there was a piece of hay there! I tossed it in the trash and smiled :smile:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> At work one morning a few years back a new person said "Is that HAY in your HAIR????" :eek_color:


Sitting out at a restaurant for dinner with my lovely husband, he looks at me funny and sighs. Then he reaches over and whispers, "there is HAY in your HAIR _AGAIN_," brushing it away :rofl: He sounded so resigned to the fact that you really can't clean me up...


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

egrogan said:


> Sitting out at a restaurant for dinner with my lovely husband, he looks at me funny and sighs. Then he reaches over and whispers, "there is HAY in your HAIR _AGAIN_," brushing it away :rofl: He sounded so resigned to the fact that you really can't clean me up...


Hay in the hair, mud on the boots...not exactly a stepford wife :rofl:


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

AnitaAnne said:


> egrogan said:
> 
> 
> > Sitting out at a restaurant for dinner with my lovely husband, he looks at me funny and sighs. Then he reaches over and whispers, "there is HAY in your HAIR _AGAIN_," brushing it away <img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/rofl.gif" border="0" alt="" title="ROFL" class="inlineimg" /> He sounded so resigned to the fact that you really can't clean me up...<img style="max-width:100%;" src="http://www.horseforum.com/images/smilies/icon_cool.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Cool" class="inlineimg" />
> ...


Hey, if I found out a date/prospective date was into horses, the conversation would immediately be "horses? You ride? Where? Do you own horses? Are there pictures? Tell me everything." 

This while finding hay in every article of clothing I own, including stuff I've not only washed, but have never worn to the barn.

OP: Dover Saddlery's latest mailing advertises specifically a line of fancy riding hoodies, so I think you're safe on that. Some of the "tech" hoodies by underarmour and their imitators (check walmart, target) are water-resistant too.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

I noticed a friend who is selling some horses had his kid ride a bunch of them lately for pictures and his kid is wearing a hoody so here are some more hoody rider pics :smile:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> I noticed a friend who is selling some horses had his kid ride a bunch of them lately for pictures and his kid is wearing a hoody so here are some more hoody rider pics :smile:


Everyone wears hoodies! I guess the riding clothes manufacturers are just trying to smarten us up :rofl: 

How much for the third horse


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

AnitaAnne said:


> Everyone wears hoodies! I guess the riding clothes manufacturers are just trying to smarten us up :rofl:
> 
> How much for the third horse


That horse is for sale at auction Feb 8th in Utah. He is 12yo and grade but is trained to team rope as well as other things so I am guessing he goes for north of $5K but south of $12K.

This is his add at that sale and it has video:
https://www.smbhorsesales.com/lot-11


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> That horse is for sale at auction Feb 8th in Utah. He is 12yo and grade but is trained to team rope as well as other things so I am guessing he goes for north of $5K but south of $12K.
> 
> This is his add at that sale and it has video:
> https://www.smbhorsesales.com/lot-11


Way out of my price range! Don't need a header or a heeler, or a cow savvy horse at all really...too far away also. Wonder who buys all those horses...


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Mainly the cattle, buffalo, sheep and rodeo industry folks buy trained ranch horses. Matt the guy who is selling those horses works on his own ranch and then sells part of his string each year. He also does jackpot roping so the horses have a pretty solid all around working foundation when they come from him. If you call the west: OK, TX, KS, SD, ND, MT, WY, ID, UT, AZ and NV with small portions of NM, and CO also coming in that is primarily where this type of horses sell to. I have seen a few go to Hawaii oddly enough but typically it is people having something to do with those industries in those listed states that buy that type of horse. Because he is 12 I would bet he goes for the middle to lower end of what I said but I would be really surprised if he went for less than $6k. You never know though. I was going to get a hold of Marcus (the guy running that auction) after it is all said and done and get the price list for what everything sold for by lot #. I like to keep tabs on where the trained working horse market is at so I know what to expect when I buy or sell horses.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

@AnitaAnne he sold for $8,000. which is pretty much smack in the middle of the range I had said he would sell for.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> @AnitaAnne he sold for $8,000. which is pretty much smack in the middle of the range I had said he would sell for.


Wow. You were right on the money with that one! Amazing to hear of a grade gelding of 13 to sell for that much. Y'all must have a lot more money out there! 

Or is a horse a "work expense" that folks can claim on taxes? 

All three of my horse put together didn't cost that much! All registered too! I couldn't own a horse if I had to pay 8k for it...:frown_color:


----------



## Kaifyre (Jun 16, 2016)

lol The best horses are the cheapies! I call Dreams my $200 K-Mart special, and that was the best $200 I ever spent. 

For riding, unless I'm showing, I wear whatever I want. I used to be a big jeans fan, but here lately I've been riding more and more in sweatpants/tights. They're lighter, cooler in the summer and warmer in the winter, they dry faster if they get wet, and they're infinitely more comfy. Plus, if you go riding in jeans in the winter around here you'll end the ride frozen below the waist. I bought a pair of those hiking type pants that are sort of khaki-y and unzip to make shorts? SUPER lightweight fabric and R swears once I ride in them I'll never go back to jeans, especially for backcountry trips. I deliberately bought them small though, to provide further encouragement to lose weight, so I likely won't fit into them until April. Although I started running today, something I never thought I'd do voluntarily lol, so I might be able to wear them next month. 

I ride in hoodies all. The. Time. Never thought about the hood strangling me until today, thanks for the warning. I agree with the tucking it under idea if you're worried, that seems the best way to go. LOVE those TSC vests, I just bought another one to supplement the absolutely eye-watering coral/pink one I've got now. I usually wear it at night so no one sees it since it's such a gross color lol. In the winter I wear a lot of simple long sleeved tees under a vest, under a hoodie, under my Carhartt jacket when it's very cold. Most of the time I only need the jacket when I'm on the ground. Riding makes me shed layers as I tend to run hot once I start moving. If I do a lot of posting, I've been known to ride in a short-sleeved tee when it's below zero. I'm just too hot in anything else. 

I don't skimp on boots or socks though. Good wool socks, I get mine at Costco and they're $15 for 5 pairs, can't beat that. Super soft and comfy, and they keep my feet plenty warm in the winter. In the summer I have some Ariat socks that are starting to wear out after 3 years or so, that are super lightweight and comfortable. They were expensive … I think they were like $10 bucks a pair? But they're absolutely amazing in the summer, and I can walk through a stream and they're dry in 15 minutes. I got them at TSC but I haven't seen them for sale in over a year so I don't know if they still sell them there. 

-- Kai


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Horses can be used as asset purchases for a business and they can also be tied as fixtures to real property via attachment so you can write them off as a business expense and increase the value of your real property holdings etc. Depends on what state you live in for how much tax wiggling you can do with livestock. Montana is really good about it as far as getting the most bang out of your buck as far as horses and taxes go. Because I have a registered business training and selling horses for me they are a business expense most of the time unless I am buying them to use for training other horses and then they are an asset, if I remember right. I can ask my CPA when I have my taxes done this year if you are really wanting to know how it works.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I go to TJ Maxx and Marshalls for most of my day to day barn and riding clothes.

Corduroy stretch jeans from there are cheaper than breeches and have more grip than denim or jogging pants

You can buy outdoor quality brand name jackets for way less and they do the same job as a horsey brand jacket though the longest lasting barn jackets Ive had both came from Walmart and were just as weather durable as an expensive one.

I buy something with a detachable hood if I can or cut the hood off and stitch the remaining edge because I got a hood caught up in a low tree branch years ago, if it hadn't been a sensible horse it would have been a really nasty accident.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> Wow. You were right on the money with that one! Amazing to hear of a grade gelding of 13 to sell for that much. Y'all must have a lot more money out there!
> 
> Or is a horse a "work expense" that folks can claim on taxes?
> 
> All three of my horse put together didn't cost that much! All registered too! I couldn't own a horse if I had to pay 8k for it...:frown_color:



Day working, I itemized everything. 
I hardly ever recieved a 1099 unless the ranch was owned by a corporation. 
I traded a lot of hay 
------

I will echo again, ebay, ebay, ebay!
I have saved searches alerting me when something I'm looking for gets listed. 
I buy the majority of my clothes on Ebay for a fraction new.
I know you ride english, but I get my jeans on there. To buy a new pair of BKE jeans in the long inseam I wear is about $80. I can get them lightly used, shipped for about $30. 
Columbia jackets, Icebreakers wool tops, Under Armour, the cold and heat gear.

I live close to Sun Valley which has great thrift stores, wool coats, ski coats etc.

When I order from somewhere like Horseloverz, if I only need a few bucks for free shipping, I hit the clearance and get a polo or boot socks cheap enough to get free shipping. If I'm going to spend a bit more just as well get something for it.


And I am a hoodie wearer!!!
I live in mine. I wear one almost every day. 
I probably have close to 50 of them. 
I wear them when I ride too. 
But I will say, I don't live in trees, I live in the brush so catching them on a tree limb isn't an issue. 
Even in the summer here a hoodie is nice to have in the morning before the sun comes up. When it gets hot they roll up tight and easy to tie onto the back of a saddle.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I seem to be very attached to my hoodies!! I tried, really tried, to like some of the jackets I have seen, but I keep thinking what about a hood?? Flipping that hood over my head when it is cold is a game changer! 
@COWCHICK77 50 hoodies? WOW I think I have about 6 of them...a couple "good" ones that are for going to places that I don't want hair on me, then the raggy one that needs to be replaced, but is mostly a riding at home/doing barn chores kind of hoodie. Then a couple for riding with others, or whatever. 


I do like the idea of a Carhart one that is water resistant, and will try tucking in my hood and doing the hunchback ride! 


I also love the idea of corduroys! Don't know why I have never tried them as an adult. Used to ride in them all the time as a kid, as my mother didn't like jeans on girls :smile:


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

AndyTheCornbread said:


> Horses can be used as asset purchases for a business and they can also be tied as fixtures to real property via attachment so you can write them off as a business expense and increase the value of your real property holdings etc. Depends on what state you live in for how much tax wiggling you can do with livestock. Montana is really good about it as far as getting the most bang out of your buck as far as horses and taxes go. Because I have a registered business training and selling horses for me they are a business expense most of the time unless I am buying them to use for training other horses and then they are an asset, if I remember right. I can ask my CPA when I have my taxes done this year if you are really wanting to know how it works.


Thanks for the explanation. Not something I could ever claim, but it makes those high prices more logical. I had been thinking about this, and couldn't understand why a ranch would not just hire a trainer and breed & train their own horses instead of buying top horses at auction. 


Of course I have always made do with what I could, and trained them to what I wanted. Including in Dressage. I can't describe how satisfying it is to show a $1000 grade horse in recognized Dressage shows under top judges, and place higher than some 30-50K professionally trained competitors. That's when one knows the training is correct! 

But I can't do it anymore, not enough $$ and bum knee has changed my world. So switching to calm, well mannered horse to trail ride and camp. New life, new dreams. Corduroys and hoodies instead of white breeches and tall boots! Red biothane instead of supple black leather...life is good :grin: 

I'm going to get my new little mare today!!! Praying the rain holds off...


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

AnitaAnne said:


> I seem to be very attached to my hoodies!! I tried, really tried, to like some of the jackets I have seen, but I keep thinking what about a hood?? Flipping that hood over my head when it is cold is a game changer!
> 
> @COWCHICK77 50 hoodies? WOW I think I have about 6 of them...a couple "good" ones that are for going to places that I don't want hair on me, then the raggy one that needs to be replaced, but is mostly a riding at home/doing barn chores kind of hoodie. Then a couple for riding with others, or whatever.
> 
> ...


The Carhartt hoodies are nice, I have one and it has lasted.
We get a lot of clothing mailed to us. It seems it is a thing in trucking you get t shirts, hats and hoodies made with your company logo and give them to friends. The majority of mine were given to me. Plus friends who are saddle, but and knives makers. 
Then everytime hubby goes somewhere new, he buys me a hoodie because I wear them so much. 

----

Is Lacy home yet????


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Lacy is HOME as of about 2 pm

Only slight sprinkle on the way to Georgia today!! No storms at all and SUN came out as we pulled up to barn!!! 

Lacy is HOME. She hesitated slightly loading, but a few treats had her willing to walk up the ramp and onto the trailer. Once she found the big bag of hay waiting for her she settled in and went to work chowing down. 

Rode quietly, and a little nervous backing out but was fine. Met Sassy and Chivas, and wandered in and out of the two open stalls. No excitement whatsoever! Not a scream or a squeal to be heard out of any of them 

Lacy followed me willingly down in the pasture, then walked back up to the barn where she happily ate the hay she found in the stall. 

So pleased!! Will post some pictures later


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Awesome! 
So happy for you!


----------



## mikemarsh096 (Nov 11, 2020)

egrogan said:


> Hahaha, here you go @*AnitaAnne* , randomly sampled from rides with neighbors/buddies the past year! It's probably because we know that, unless it's July or August, it's likely we're going to be cold at some point along the way and the hoodie is a great layer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this one is really great i really liked it.


----------

